# The new man cave...



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Well some of you guys know that I bought a new house, so figured I would post pictures of the new man cave I am putting together.

This is all downstairs. If you look in the middle right in front of the TV you will see a vent in a row all by itself. I can smoke inside even during the winter months. 

To the far left where the door is open (around the corner) is where the bar is going and there is a full bathroom.



No man cave would be complete without the humidor.



Arrived today, great deal on it and already has the Oasis II XL. Just gotta move my sticks over to it. 

Man cave walks right out to a cement patio as well. Next spring the outdoor and indoor speakers go in so I can listen to blues wherever I and my herfing buddies decide to sit.

Oh....the beer/pop is all in a fridge in the utility room (the open door), still gotta stock it more, but its there. Let the good times begin.


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

That's one hell of a man cave!

Diggin the humi too, how many do you think you can fit in it? :razz:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Macke said:


> That's one hell of a man cave!
> 
> Diggin the humi too, how many do you think you can fit in it? :razz:


Up to 250 churchills in the drawers, and probably about 10-12 boxes in the bottom. It's rated for 1500 , but thats a lot of tetris i think. For some of the robusto's or smaller I might be able to put two in a slot.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

One of the drawers. Only downside is all the 60 ring gauge cigars will have to go in the bottom or in a different humi as the drawers don't shut with 60's.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Sweet place!


----------



## JamesBond007 (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice cave! very nice humidor!


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Very Nice! When's the herf?


----------



## Rav (Oct 10, 2011)

Great man-cave, man! Pool table... Beer... TV... Cigars and seating... It just needs a few things on the wall, like a dartboard, maybe some pictures and a disco ball and you are set!

This is really impressive! I can't wait to be able to have a collection like this... And to have a humidor! Right now I just have a little 10 stick travelling case that holds my collection. It's small, but it works. 

(Hopper just about filled it up with his bomb!)


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Rav said:


> Great man-cave, man! Pool table... Beer... TV... Cigars and seating... It just needs a few things on the wall, like a dartboard, maybe some pictures and a disco ball and you are set!
> 
> This is really impressive! I can't wait to be able to have a collection like this... And to have a humidor! Right now I just have a little 10 stick travelling case that holds my collection. It's small, but it works.
> 
> (Hopper just about filled it up with his bomb!)


Well since I moved in money is still flying out the window. I need to do some work on the upstairs first 

I have some B&M's saving me cigar boxes and such. I am going to put those up and some nice B&W pics (like Bogart smoking a stogie). Already been thinking about buying some pics from Neil on here as well who does some amazing cigar art. Not sure about the dart board though, too many drunk friends = a lot of wall patching.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Very Nice.....


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

:mischief: The only thing your room is missing is about 250 of your fellow Puffers...


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Sweet cave. :tu


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

szyzk said:


> :mischief: The only thing your room is missing is about 250 of your fellow Puffers...


Totally down to host a herf this winter for anyone in Michigan at the time or lives here.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

zenom said:


> Totally down to host a herf this winter for anyone in Michigan at the time or lives here.


hmmmm...i have not visited my family in michigan in couple years:biggrin1:...j/k

Very nice set up you have there brother!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Very nice my friend.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Very, very nice brother! It's a shame I'm not home. I'd send you some of the junk my wife made me take down from my man cave when we moved. Hopefully I remember to get it your way when I get home.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

very nice setup Andy, I love those chairs.

/is jealous


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

That is sweet! That humidor is much nicer than my pack of cooladors.

Congrats on the new cave!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

zenom said:


> Well since I moved in money is still flying out the window. I need to do some work on the upstairs first
> 
> I have some B&M's saving me cigar boxes and such. I am going to put those up and some nice B&W pics (like Bogart smoking a stogie). Already been thinking about buying some pics from Neil on here as well who does some amazing cigar art. Not sure about the dart board though, too many drunk friends = a lot of wall patching.


awesome setup, nice humi and looks to be a great place to lounge

this is a great board mine has lasted 5 years now.....sober firends with aim get steel darts, drunk non coordinated friends get plastic.

Halex CricketView 5000 Dart Board with Cabinet - Electronic Dart Boards at Dart Boards


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice Andy! Very nice indeed, that looks like a cozy place to settle down for a smoke. Not to mention the great looking humi!


----------



## DW9000 (Jun 3, 2011)

man that is nice where did you get the humi


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

DW9000 said:


> man that is nice where did you get the humi


Got it from a guy at the local B&M who needed to upgrade to a larger one. Here are some stocked pics. I have 2 drawers left empty as I have more stuff coming and it doesn't hold some of the larger ring gauge cigars so those are in the humidor on the top. Here are some pics, its not really organized just put them in there for the time being.

That's my whole stash, its not much, but its mine


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

That thing takes up a ton of real estate for its limited storage capacity... But damn if it isn't a serious looker. :thumb:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> That thing takes up a ton of real estate for its limited storage capacity... But damn if it isn't a serious looker. :thumb:


Part of me wonders how hard it would be to remove those trays since they appear to be glued down and just putting spanish cedar in there instead of the individual cigar holders. But the cedar would probably be a pretty penny. This thing is supposed to hold 1500, but maybe if the boxes were all wedged in the bottom and they were all 20+ count boxes, even then its a long shot.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I wouldn't do a thing to it. Once it is filled just get a coolidor going in a closet and keep all the precious sticks in that thing.

Kind of like keeping the prized booze bottles on the shelf with the swill under the counter.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I wouldn't do a thing to it. Once it is filled just get a coolidor going in a closet and keep all the precious sticks in that thing.
> 
> Kind of like keeping the prized booze bottles on the shelf with the swill under the counter.


Yeah everything came out of the coolidor and my 2 other humidors into this. So I definitely have room. Budget on the other hand to stock it all, thats a whole different thing all together


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Very Very nice!!!


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

Honestly, my ocd mind would explode trying to figure out how to stock that cabinet but I really like it. The presentation alone is off the charts.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice looking basement and humi Andy.

When's the house warming herf? LOL


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

"It's not much, but it's mine."

NOT MUCH!!!!???
That, sir, is outstanding! Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

outstanding bro, you should be proud.....maybe some paint on the walls and the speakers would really be great.....yes I'm very jealous...enjoy it.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice Humidor! I haven't seen anything like that before. Nice setup


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

szyzk said:


> :mischief: The only thing your room is missing is about 250 of your fellow Puffers...


And don't forget the stripper pole. lol.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Sweet. I think all of us would like a space of that size to call our own. I love the humi as well. I think having the amount of free space around each individual cigar aids in the cigar attaining it's optimum smoking condition via whatever processes a cigar undergoes while resting and ageing.

If you're gonna have a mancave of that size, you better have about 250 ready to go smokes!!


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

That's awesome Andy!! I'm sitting in my back deck drooling in 55° weather so not looking forward to winter.........


----------

